# Godzilla (2013) - First Trailer Released



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh no, they say he's got to go,
Go, go Godzilla!



Looks like they're trying to put the "God damn, son" back in Godzilla.

The movie will star Bryan Cranston (insert "I am the one who knocks down Tokyo" jokes here), Aaron Taylor Johnson, and Elizabeth Olsen. (Fun fact: Aaron Taylor-Johnson and Elizabeth Olsen are also starring together in Avengers 2 as Quicksilver and Scarlet Witch, so... that's something.) The movie should be out this May.

Now, excuse me, I need to be... "cautiously optimistic."


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 10, 2013)

So long as it turns out better than that god awful abomination from '98 I think most fans will be happy. Mind you, 'zilla 98 did get his ass handed to him by the 'real' Godzilla in Final Wars so I guess they've already had their vengeance. Two moves it took to beat down that fraud. Tail Whip, Hyper Beam. Was like a badass Rattata.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2013)

I doubt I will be in the cinema for this film but I will be awaiting the DVD release and possibly not as a "well it is a bad film but I will watch it anyway".


----------



## Heien (Dec 10, 2013)

"Show the Godzilla already!"..  I watched all Godzilla movies and can't wait to see this one.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 10, 2013)

While holding my directional arrows down, I can control a worm while the video is trying to load. And Gahars, you make it sound like Bryan Cranston is playing Godzilla. Like, that'd be fucking awesome, but I think Chuck Norris would be better suited for this role. Also, I much prefer the version with Matthew Broderick and Jean Reno. It's got an instrumental version of Kashmir at the end, too. And I like the reference to the Power Rangers, too.  Oh, and there was this audio part that reminded me of 2001: A Space Odyssey. And even though Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch will be in Avengers 2, I'm sure it'll still be shit.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was expecting this movie to follow the lead of Transformers and just have two teenagers run around the whole time trying to stop a giant threat. Looks like I was dead wrong, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I was expecting this movie to follow the lead of Transformers and just have two teenagers run around the whole time trying to stop a giant threat.


Instead it has Bryan Cranston running around the whole time trying to stop a giant threat.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 9, 2014)

This movie better have enough cheese in order to clog up my back-end for weeks on end or I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

Main trailer oop. 


 

such gojira


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope that is WIP/non final CGI.

Otherwise I stand by my original comment of I will wait until DVD and watch it for giggles.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Godzilla movies, even the really old ones. It's a shame they always make Godzilla the 'bad guy' in the American movies. I want a 'modern' Godzilla VS King Ghidorah, or just a story line of Godzilla instead of different movies which have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> Instead it has Bryan Cranston running around the whole time trying to stop a giant threat.


Which means something, not like them Bad Transformers Actors...


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)

New trailer up:  

 


Who are the other monsters?  




Spoiler



Are they Cranston's wife and the other power plant techs, mutated into Kaiju?


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 15, 2014)

Is GODZILLA time! Let's watch it on cinema right now!


----------



## Yumi (May 18, 2014)

Disappointed. 

Did anyone else watch it? 
I thought it was boring. Only few pieces were good. Overall it was not that great.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2014)

So, thoughts, now that it's out? Anyone seen it? 

Here's a summary of the film: 



Spoiler












Sure, there's some shots of people staring forlornly into the middle distance, but none of them are vital to the plot.


----------

